# RX100M3 Icons



## quinte (Jan 20, 2015)

A friend purchased this camera at Christmas for her husband.  They are bothered by all the icons on the screen and say it is interfering with seeing subject matter. She asked if I could help remove or reduce the number of icons. I have never held one, so I am unfamiliar with the unit.  She said she could not find anything in the manual that would help.  Anyone have suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## weepete (Jan 20, 2015)

Page 63 of the manual:

[46] How to Use Using shooting functions Selecting a screen display mode Switching the screen display (Shooting)
You can change the display contents on the screen.
1. Press the DISP (Display Setting) button.
Each time you press the DISP button, the recording information display changes as follows:
Graphic Display → Display All Info. → No Disp. Info. → Histogram → Level → For viewfinder* → Graphic Display


----------

